# Neighbor's comments



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

What are your favorite comments from your neighbors? I just returned from a 6 day vacation and I cut shortly after returning. I had one neighbor stop and say "damn, you couldn't wait an hour". Another asked me what I was charging for greens fees and another say I did a good job painting my grass. Shortly after, someone else said they were going to send me a picture of him petting my grass so I'd know it was alright while I was gone. It was all in good fun but I find it humorous. What are your most memorable comments?


----------



## typed by ben (Jul 12, 2021)

"can you do mine next?"
"who is your lawn service?" 
"i don't like that many chemicals" which they are always astonished when I say I use one chemical (preemergent) and that's it


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think the best compliment is when they say if it is real or not and think it's artificial turf. Also when they say they tell all their friends about my lawn or make a point to bring family and friends over when they visit.


----------



## rjw0283 (May 11, 2020)

whenever I get the "can you do mine next" I always say you cannot afford me. 
Most think it's just some magical "turf" that I bought somewhere. When I tell them it's just bermuda that has always been in the yard even before I moved in 11 years ago, they don't believe me. 
The funny comments I get are the ones when I am doing a reset scalp or something that makes the yard get ugly such as dumping tons of sand on it.


----------



## Hashwad (Mar 27, 2019)

I have a couple neighbors who jokingly threaten harm to my lawn


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

The local school superintendent always tells me that he spotted a weed in my yard when he drives by. Lol


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

One of my neighbor's stopped to thank me for "always keeping it looking so nice." She lives down on the cul-de-sac and has to drive past my house every time she comes/goes.

We don't have an HOA, and by good luck it just so happens a bunch of the neighbors near me are pretty good at keeping things looking nice. Until she said something, I didn't know anybody felt thankful or appreciative.

Most of the neighborhood is pretty unremarkable, but several contractors have commented that our street in particular looks like we have an HOA.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

"why are you mowing fake grass?"


----------



## cnet24 (Jul 14, 2017)

My favorite comment happened this year during the scalp. Someone stopped me mid mow to ask why I was mowing when the grass is "dead" right now?

They were pretty rude, so I just looked at them and said huh, you don't say? I had no idea. Before continuing to mow. I'm pretty sure they drove away thinking I'm insane haha


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

"You're the Lawn Care Nut of our neighborhood."


----------



## RentalLawn (Jan 4, 2022)

Good ones!

I just tell them it's a "growing" hobby nowadays. :lol:

This topic was previously enjoyed here with some good responses.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=28280


----------



## tomckey (Jun 21, 2021)

I've had most of the same comments as others have posted. Definitely my favorite though was just the other day. I had 8 yards of sand sitting in my driveway when a neighbor who I am not really familiar with stopped to ask me some questions. No worries there, as I'm one of two in my neighborhood who really take care of our lawns. We answer questions all the time. I mention that the lawn looks good now, but in a few days it's going to look rough for a while, as I plan on spreading all that sand on it. The dude just about freaks on me. Why would I do something so dumb? It's going to kill my lawn, etc., etc. So, I end the conversation by telling him that if he is right, at least his lawn could look better than mine. But he is wrong, and his lawn will NEVER look better than mine.


----------



## devils27 (Apr 17, 2021)

People always ask, what kinda fertilizer you use. To which I say, 16-4-8 and they say what? Or the best, how do you get your lawn like that, I just say, alot of TLC, usually followed by weird looks


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I get a few passerby's that want to know exactly what kind of fertilizer I'm using, like if they use the same thing their lawn is going to look the same. I try telling them that it doesn't matter but they don't want to hear that. I also get what kind of seed did I use and have to tell them it's sod and that confuses them as everyone thinks grass can only be grown from seed. It kills me how some people are just stuck in their perceived ideas about grass and lawns. I've gotten to the point where I give as little information as possible because most people don't really care and won't do the work to have a nice lawn.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm still waiting for my security cameras to pick up someone reaching down to touch it. I guess it doesn't look that good just yet. Kudos to those who have had that happen. I love the video clip of the neighbor lady coming over to ask the wife who does the lawn care. There are 5 houses in a row (including mine) that have Empire out front. They are all rotary mowed way too high except for the neighbor right next to me. My direct neighbor does well now that he is mowing low but he has an HRX so he can take it down where it needs to be. I'm not sure anyone else is even trying. It's funny to tell passersby that they are all the same grass from the same farm. With mine being reel mowed and under PGR it looks like completely different cultivar.


----------



## monsonman (Dec 9, 2020)

Last year at my daughter's birthday party, two of the moms asked me how we liked having astro-turf in our backyard :lol:


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I've gotten to the point where I give as little information as possible because most people don't really care and won't do the work to have a nice lawn.


This about sums it up. I've likened it to talking finances particularly investing. I'll have a conversation and see the eyes glazing over and realize oh they're not going to actually do anything I'm talking about. Not even attempt to do a little research.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

"How do you get your lawn so thick and beautiful?"' When I tell them I mow 2x per week and even 3x per week in the summer, they get a perplexed look and say "well I'm not doing all that."


----------



## jduncan (Jul 22, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm still waiting for my security cameras to pick up someone reaching down to touch it.
> 
> I save all of my security cam lawn touching vids: https://www.instagram.com/260_pounds_per_k/
> 
> they crack me up


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Last year was the first year I began reel mowing but 3rd year I started really taking care of my yard with multiple mows per week and being on with my pre/post emergent and NPK apps (Primarily provided by Higher Ground a local company) and leveraging PGRs (applied by me). I had multiple people stop and "fondle" my grass. At the time I didn't know it, but our HOA president stopped me multiple times and asked for tips. I was shocked when I saw him out actually doing some fo them so I started giving him even more info/help. To earlier comments about people asking for help and then their eyes start glassing over; I have learned to give small tips to start like "Mow it twice a week". If they really are sick like us they will start doing it. If they aren't willing to mow 2x you don't look crazy and they can feel like they got your secret sauce and can move on. My favorite comment wasn't from a neighbor but my daughter who was 4 years old at the time, she told her friends they had to take their shoes off to play in our yard (her rule, not mine).


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> If they really are sick like us they will start doing it.


LOL. 👍


----------



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> My favorite comment wasn't from a neighbor but my daughter who was 4 years old at the time, she told her friends they had to take their shoes off to play in our yard (her rule, not mine).


Classic!


----------



## Cousin_Wash (Mar 25, 2021)

Some of my favorite comments are "Are you a golf greens keeper", "That can't be real", "Can you teach my husband to do that" And yes, we've seen people in our cameras stop their cars and get out to touch the yard and walk away shaking their heads like they cannot believe it. I have even seen some lawn crews stop and take pictures. Though my favorite comment was a whole family driving by, I noticed the car make 2 rounds and on the third they stopped. The mom was driving with the husband was in the passenger seat and two teenagers in the back. She first gives me the usual "We, live up the street and we love your garden and yard" But the best part was that they had a bet going on between them. The sons were sure that my lawn was synthetic turf, the Dad was saying it spray painted the dark green color and also synthetic turf. The Mom indicated she believed it was real and if she won they had to do yard work for the next couple of months. So when I settled the bet and the Mom won they all got out and touched it to make sure. 
Always feels great to know other people notice your hard work and as others indicated on this thread if you give too much information they get the glazed over look. So i just give them the standard response. Mow as often as possible and water.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

Some of the towns folks say I bet you have sprinklers huh. Like if that's all it takes.


----------



## DeepC (Aug 12, 2020)

Slim 1938 said:


> Some of the towns folks say I bet you have sprinklers huh. Like if that's all it takes.


HA! :lol: , Those must be some good sprinklers


----------



## cyrjm (Apr 6, 2020)

I live on a corner lot with a lot of cut through traffic, lots of walkers too. In the last 2 months I have received so many compliments...over 5 years I've brought the weed filled yard from seed to a well established bermuda and TTTF/KB front yard (two separate areas). They have seen me struggle with it from day one as you see here:

https://youtu.be/Wco_Lk2yqU4

With this forum I have busted my arse and it's nice to get noticed from the neighbors. I even have landscapers stop by and give me compliments. But the best compliment was from a lady who does work with some very high end clients in million dollar homes in the area. She says they spend 20-30k on their grass and it doesn't look nearly as good as mine. She even stopped driving by when my wife was outside with me to re-iterate it to her which was definitely appreciated!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

DeepC said:


> Slim 1938 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the towns folks say I bet you have sprinklers huh. Like if that's all it takes.
> ...


Tell them you infuse your irrigation water with unicorn urine and tears of the Tru-Green customers.


----------



## Tony81 (Jul 11, 2019)

Everyone had something to say year 1 and 2 but every year another reel mower shows up on my street!


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Tony81 said:


> Everyone had something to say year 1 and 2 but every year another reel mower shows up on my street!


You gotta respond by buying up every reel mower listed within a 150 mile radius!


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Is it just me or do y'all miss the "why are you killing your grass" type questions when scalping or sand leveling? I swear after 2 years of really going at it my neighbors could see me out there in full hazmat spraying glowing chemicals and a completely dead yard and they would just say, "man, I bet that is going to look great in 2 weeks." I kind of miss them thinking I was crazy and messing up my yard. Now they just think I am crazy and trust my yard will keep looking good.


----------



## Reel_Alabama (Aug 22, 2021)

I was asked tonight by a neighbor if they could hire me to make theirs look half as good as mine. I threw out a I don't want to do it price. I start tomorrow.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd (May 12, 2020)

Reel_Alabama said:


> I was asked tonight by a neighbor if they could hire me to make theirs look half as good as mine. I threw out a I don't want to do it price. I start tomorrow.


 :lol: That's your fault for throwing out a job price..... You should have thrown out a hourly rate.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Tx_LawnNerd said:


> Reel_Alabama said:
> 
> 
> > I was asked tonight by a neighbor if they could hire me to make theirs look half as good as mine. I threw out a I don't want to do it price. I start tomorrow.
> ...


Gotta maintain it too.


----------

